# FAVS: Radish recipes?



## Piccolina (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi all,

Do you have any favourite recipes for the humble little red radish? I like them as is, and in stir-fries (a few grated in mashed spuds is nice too)...Do you have any favourite radish recipes/uses?


----------



## marmalady (Oct 13, 2005)

Radishes on a plate with salt - that's all I need!


I do use the Japanese Daikon radish in cooking Japanese 'stews' and such. It cooks out really mellow and wonderful.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2005)

My family all hold their noses and roll their eyes, but I like to saute radishes in some butter with a little salt and pepper...I love them like that and also just the radish icy cold and lots of salt 


kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

I used to love carving the little red radishes to make pretty roses, but that was until one day I got a little carried away and had a nasty "kill bill" accident... I haven't regained the nerves to try it again to this day...  (but don't worry... I still have all my fingers intact..heheh!!)


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 14, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I used to love carving the little red radishes to make pretty roses, but that was until one day I got a little carried away and had a nasty "kill bill" accident... I haven't regained the nerves to try it again to this day... (but don't worry... I still have all my fingers intact..heheh!!)


 I am very glad that all your digits remained intact!!! Yikes


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2005)

*Steamed Radishes with Lemon Dill Butter*

I have not tried this recipe yet, but it is in my "Food To Try" file.

Steamed Radishes with Lemon Dill Butter

1lb radishes, trimmed and sliced thin (about 4 cups)
2tbsp unsalted butter
2tsp fresh lemon juice or to taste
4tsp finely chopped fresh dill

Steam radishes until tender.
In a large skillet, melt butter over moderately low heat, add radishes, lemon juice, dill, salt, and pepper. Heat until radishes are heated though, stirring.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 14, 2005)

i always soak them in salt-water and eat them plain.

edited to add: LOL! i was trying to say salt-water... i guess the middle four letters of my word were naughty. LOL!


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi ICAdvisor.  One of the most favorite delicacies of Indian food is parathas (wheat bread stuffed or plain).  One of the popular stuffed parathas is made with Radish.  It is also called "Muli (Moo Lee) paratha.  It's absolutely delish. If you are not afraid of putting in some work then go for it. 

Make dough - Half wheat, Half all purpose (about 1.5 cups of each)
2 large radishes (or you can use a few bunches of the red ones)
Cumin powder
corrainder powder
chopped green chillies (according to taste)
1 tsp turmeric powder
salt to taste
freshly chopped corrainder leaves/cilantro

Make a soft pliable dough with the two flours and water.  Let the dough rest covered for atleast a hour to two hours. 

Grate the radishes and squeeze out any water. You can even pulse them in a food processor just remember to drain water out of them. 

Place the drained radish mixture in a clean bowl.  Add the spice powders, salt, green chillies and cilantro.  Stir and leave it on the side. 

Now make ping pong size balls of the dough.  Roll it into a small sized circle.  Place a couple of tbsp of the filling in the center.  Now bring all the sides of the circle together so that the filling is covered.  Flatten the dough with your hand and gently roll it out into a medium disc.  

Roast it in a preheated pan on the stove on medium high heat.  Once it's puffy and lightly brown on one side, flip it and roast it on the other.  When it's done, remove it in a plate and add a dab of butter on it.  

Finish making the others. 

Serve with plain yogurt.  We normally dip it in yogurt and eat it.  

This is over indulgent Indian breakfast.


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 14, 2005)

HappyAvocado said:
			
		

> i always soak them in sal****er and eat them plain.
> 
> edited to add: LOL! i was trying to say salt-water... i guess the middle four letters of my word were naughty. LOL!


 
I did that once too!  LOL

BC


----------



## licia (Oct 14, 2005)

I like to slice them very thin and put on bread with butter (like a cucumber sandwich).


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 15, 2005)

Everyone's recipes look fantastic! Now I'll have no excuse to pass by the radishes (which sadly in my local grocery store only come in a vacuum packed plastic bag - not by the fresh bunch!).


> This is over indulgent Indian breakfast


Yakuta, I will certainly give your recipe a try, I have no qualms with a little culinary elbow grease. As well in the past few months I've been introducing my DH to the spendors and variety of Indian cuisine (which I do not for a moment confess to be an expert in ). Do you think that they would work in a non-stick pan or is a dab of oil required?

Daisy, my interest is really peaked by your recipe for radish and cauliflower salad! I would be temped to serve this as a pasta topper, perhaps with a wee bit of cheese too (though the sauce would be rich enough on its own I'm sure).

I like the simplicity of your recipe GB, just the perfect sort of quick salad for summer evenings or brunches when you don't want to hover over a hot stove for any length of time!

Thank-you all again for your awesome assortment of radish recipes


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 16, 2005)

ICAdvisor, you can dry roast the paratha on a non-stick pan (I have a calphalon one that I use strictly to roast my bread).  When the bread is light brown and puffy.  I add a dab of butter right to the bread on the skillet and toast it slightly with the butter.  

Gosh now I have to put aside time to make this as my mouth has started to water .


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 17, 2005)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> ICAdvisor, you can dry roast the paratha on a non-stick pan (I have a calphalon one that I use strictly to roast my bread). When the bread is light brown and puffy. I add a dab of butter right to the bread on the skillet and toast it slightly with the butter.
> 
> Gosh now I have to put aside time to make this as my mouth has started to water .


Thank-you Yakuta, I am all the more happy about this recipe knowing that it does not require a lot of oil/fat  My mouth is a little anxious too! Perhaps this weekend I'll have time!


----------

